# Asus P4C800-E Deluxe overclocking failed!



## golf-buddy (Mar 13, 2005)

Hello everyone, This is my problem. I get a message sometimes when I start my computer. This message is 'Overclocked failed'. Its not a big thing since it only comes on a couple times a day but its annoying as heck since I haven't even overclocked my computer. I changed the PSU from 330w to 500w and that didn't help. I also reseated my CPU and that didn't help. Any help would be appreciated. Here are my specs.

Microsoft XP Pro
Asus P4C800-E Deluxe
Prescott Pentium 4 3.0 Ghz
Corsair XMS 2048 mb PC3200
ATI Radeon X800 Pro
2- WD 120 gig hard drives


----------



## happyrck (Feb 17, 2006)

you have to look in the bios and look in the advanced section and check the settings there...I have the same motherboard and its 20% overclocked and is rock solid at those settings...you might have to throttle it back and turn off NOS...or add a fan or 2...when you reseated your cpu did you use thermal paste ?


----------



## golf-buddy (Mar 13, 2005)

I've looked into the bios and it's on standard with nothing overclocked. The only thing I did was changed the memory timings to 400. I used artic silver 5 paste when I reseated.


----------



## magtech (Mar 26, 2006)

golf-buddy said:


> I've looked into the bios and it's on standard with nothing overclocked. The only thing I did was changed the memory timings to 400. I used artic silver 5 paste when I reseated.


Have you upgraded the bios there was a know issue with these boards and early bios I think the current bios is 24, if you have the current bios you need to set the setting for the turbo memory to auto, the timing on the memory could cause the problem, Make sure on the main screen that the cpu select is set to auto and not manual this will help if for this problem


----------



## happyrck (Feb 17, 2006)

the memory timings should read like 3 3 3 8 or 2.5 4 4 8

you will have to get out the motherboard manual and look at the advanced settings to see what is not set correctly


----------



## golf-buddy (Mar 13, 2005)

I will update to the current bios as I don't have the current, but as far as the memory timings, I have tried both, Auto and 400. I have also checked the main menu and the CPU is set to auto. This is what's confusing me. I have not done or tried any overclocking but I keep getting this error on startup. Thanks for the help.


----------



## norton850 (Mar 9, 2004)

Not an uncommon message for that MB. If the BIOS update doesn't work, post back. It often is related to the RAM and the MB. If you have more than one stick try one at a time.


----------



## happyrck (Feb 17, 2006)

sorry I didnt catch it sooner...your memory is supposed to be set STOCK 200...a 10% overclock is 220..a 20 % overclock is 240...the intel board is quad piped and 200 x 4 =800 frontside bus...I run at 240 X 4 = 960 Mhz frontside bus...so you are in fact overclocking your frontside bus ...just back the timings off from 400 to 220 and see if its stable... play with it for a few days...then try 240.. then 250...you will need motherboard monitor installed and running in the system tray while you are playing to make sure your overclocking isn't causing heat issues

http://www.majorgeeks.com/download.php?det=311

again i'm sorry ..I had to reread the posts to catch where you set the memory at 400..should have caught it the first time


----------



## happyrck (Feb 17, 2006)

to* BurritoSmith* you need to start your own thread..but try replacing the mobo battery on the mobo...looks like a watch battery about a half inch in diameter


----------



## BurritoSmith (Apr 17, 2007)

I'm certain that would resolve my loss of time keeping issue, but do you think that has anything to do with the freezing and this new 'overclocking' message? Likewise, do you think that has anything to do with my NIC not working in Windows now?


----------



## happyrck (Feb 17, 2006)

*to BurritoSmith*...if you start your own thread I will help you...PM me with the link ...if you continue to try to hijack this thread ..I will add you to my blocked list ...


----------

